# Pics of my S-14 Koiki converted SE-R...



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Well after having a blown motor for 11 months, I finally replaced it, and now my car is back on the streets. Now In the Seattle area, instead of the Salem Oregon region. Still representing the Northwest though.
http://members.cardomain.com/nismotuner1


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

not my style at all, but to each his own..


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Jay!
Car's still looking good. So you moved up to Seattle, huh? Whereabouts? Are we going to be seeing your car at any of the local shows?


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

your car looks freaking hot bro, one of the best exteriorly modded 200s i seen.


----------



## grecsy (Oct 6, 2004)

body kit is not my style, but the work is fine on that ride


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

samo said:


> Hey Jay!
> Car's still looking good. So you moved up to Seattle, huh? Whereabouts? Are we going to be seeing your car at any of the local shows?


I am in Bremerton, until January, then who knows were. Shoot me an email and let me know whats left event wise this year. Always down for Nissan meets as well.
[email protected]


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Very hot, im not a big fan of those wings but it really looks good on your car..How did you do that front end?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

nismotuner said:


> Well after having a blown motor for 11 months, I finally replaced it, and now my car is back on the streets. Now In the Seattle area, instead of the Salem Oregon region. Still representing the Northwest though.
> http://members.cardomain.com/nismotuner1


JAY!!! Is that the same RED one you had the kit on....the one that was in the accident?! If so, NICE JOB!!


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> Very hot, im not a big fan of those wings but it really looks good on your car..How did you do that front end?


It took alot of work. I had to cut out my stock core support, and then weld brackets in for the Koiki lights. Of corse my bumper, fenders, and hood didnt fit. So I had to do alot of fiberglassing to get them to fit. It looks good, and its different, but if I could do it all over again, I would not have done the conversion. Just cause they started making CF parts for the B-14 that I wanted, that were not avalible for us B-14ers 2 years ago when I built my car. So short of a whole new front clip. I am assed out.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Nice job, I love custom work. :thumbup:


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Timbo said:


> JAY!!! Is that the same RED one you had the kit on....the one that was in the accident?! If so, NICE JOB!!


No the red car was a 1.6 liter. This is another 98 like the red one but an SE-R. I bought it completely stock in November of 2002, and its spent 6months in the body shop and a good year total time with a blown motor. Cause I blew it up twice.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i aprreciate the work thats gone into it. my car use to be kitted and everything too. i was all into shows, but sooner or llater, i saw that i had my priorities fucked up. i dont like that front bumper, but overall, i appreciate it and hope you beat some ass at the show and at the track. peace


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

nismotuner said:


> It took alot of work. I had to cut out my stock core support, and then weld brackets in for the Koiki lights. Of corse my bumper, fenders, and hood didnt fit. So I had to do alot of fiberglassing to get them to fit. It looks good, and its different, but if I could do it all over again, I would not have done the conversion. Just cause they started making CF parts for the B-14 that I wanted, that were not avalible for us B-14ers 2 years ago when I built my car. So short of a whole new front clip. I am assed out.


I like that better, everyone is getting the cf stuff..always grate to be different..keep it up..very nice job


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

Dude very nice job, Im not to big on body kits and wings but yours looks good. All the work you put in it, shows.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

minus the wing, I like it. front end looks like it was done very well. props!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice ride, man. i love the front end conversion.


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

ill say it agian, i like this/your 200 :thumbup: i looked at it agian and am not really feeling the color. it would look insane in a red or black


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

love the car. i like the rear fender intakes they look very 911 gt3 :thumbup: but like everyone else i am not a fan of the wing its just alittle to extreme for such a tiny little car but still very very hot


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Would look better black IMO


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Would look better black IMO


yes with yellow highlights on and in the vents and intakes (imo black and yellow are the best combo of colors ever as long as black is the dominant of the two colors :thumbup:


----------



## 2slow2forty (Sep 12, 2004)

is that a honda? 



:wtf: 

no its a nissan, stupid me!


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

2slow2forty said:


> is that a honda?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

I have a body colored Skyline GT-S wing that I can swap out with the APR one, its on there right now. I really want the CF trunk, and CF deck spoiler (Ground Design Black Widow style) next. I think It would look really sleek with that combo. It probably wont get anymore mods though. I will be selling it this January, so I can start my next project. Either a S-15 (if I can find one.) or a 300Z TT.


----------



## isues69 (Oct 7, 2004)

NICE CAR BRU. :thumbup:


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

not my style what-so-ever but w/e floats your boat.......lot of time into it tho props to that


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Its official the SE-R is for sale. If anyone is interested email me at [email protected]


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Good Job... If you like it that's all that counts...

S14? You mean B14...A head light conversion doesn't make it a S14


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

yea, it's nice... but I would tone down the paint and wing.


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

myoung said:


> Good Job... If you like it that's all that counts...
> 
> S14? You mean B14...A head light conversion doesn't make it a S14


 I dont like it anymore. I built it for a show car, then realized I don't like showing, (way to political.) but I LOVE racing, so I kinda went the wrong way, with the SE-R. My biggest regret to date. Thats why its for sale now. So I can start my next project. The wife has accepted my proposal of selling the B-14, and getting a BNR32 GT-R. :thumbup: 
( I know its a B-14. You just read it wrong. Its a S-14 CONVERTED, B-14. Meaning a B-14 with a S-14 conversion. Just to clear up any missunderstandings. )


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

hope you got a lot of time/money


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> hope you got a lot of time/money


Time For What? The R-32. I do.


----------

